# Nailing flange between two windows?



## Yeti (May 11, 2007)

I'm looking to install new construction windows in my house prior to new siding. Most of the windows are close together, probably a 2x4 between them. How do you deal with the nailing flange? Each bedroom has two windows right next to each other, the living room has three in a row. Do you just overlap them? Trim them in some manner?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not going to work with single windows.
Order the windows as a set with a mullen strip between them.
Reframe the window and header.
Reframe and install smaller windows.
Pick one.

Got a picture?


----------



## Yeti (May 11, 2007)

joecaption said:


> Not going to work with single windows.
> Order the windows as a set with a mullen strip between them.
> Reframe the window and header.
> Reframe and install smaller windows.
> ...


Here's a pic of the front of the house, the three windows to the left of the door.


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

if there is a 2x4 between the windows just put the windows up and nail the flanges on top of each other ..

Done all the time here.:thumbsup:


----------



## Yeti (May 11, 2007)

framer52 said:


> if there is a 2x4 between the windows just put the windows up and nail the flanges on top of each other ..
> 
> Done all the time here.:thumbsup:


That was my thought but........will there be a problem on the inside when I go to trim them out if they are slightly misaligned? How would you deal with the three windows?


----------



## Duckweather (Mar 26, 2012)

You will have a mullion cap between the windows that will cover whichever way you do it. Check the entire opening for level, if it's close start with the window at the highest end, (1) level it nail the bottom then plumb and nail top & sides, then install the next using the level to align and nail the first corner of the second one, then level & nail the bottom. (2) repeat step 1 for each window. If it is too much out of level you may have to; relevel the sills, use a long straight edge to align all 2 or 3 windows a level as possible, from the high end, step each one down as little as possible, or worst case install slightly out of level but square. They should look relative to the ones you take out. If a house is way out of level most people might see the windows do not match the house if they are level. If your friends come over with a level to check if your windows are level, I wouldn't invite them back. Even worse is if you wallpaper with a patterned paper, it will show if the windows don't align with the house. You can choose whichever way you like, it's your house.


----------



## kaschmid3 (Jan 28, 2013)

Unless u r handy I would order the window pre mulled. It's not that hard but u gotta do it right. Good luck on the install at least it's on the first floor. Those windows r 1 unit no 2x4 between that's just the jamb thickness from the 2 windows. Always better to have a pro order the windows this way u r not responsible if ordered wrong


----------



## Yeti (May 11, 2007)

kaschmid3 said:


> Unless u r handy I would order the window pre mulled. It's not that hard but u gotta do it right. Good luck on the install at least it's on the first floor. Those windows r 1 unit no 2x4 between that's just the jamb thickness from the 2 windows. Always better to have a pro order the windows this way u r not responsible if ordered wrong


Pre mulled meaning between the two windows? Would the three windows then be one big unit that slides in with a nailing flange around the outside?


----------



## Yeti (May 11, 2007)

Duckweather said:


> You will have a mullion cap between the windows that will cover whichever way you do it. Check the entire opening for level, if it's close start with the window at the highest end, (1) level it nail the bottom then plumb and nail top & sides, then install the next using the level to align and nail the first corner of the second one, then level & nail the bottom. (2) repeat step 1 for each window. If it is too much out of level you may have to; relevel the sills, use a long straight edge to align all 2 or 3 windows a level as possible, from the high end, step each one down as little as possible, or worst case install slightly out of level but square. They should look relative to the ones you take out. If a house is way out of level most people might see the windows do not match the house if they are level. If your friends come over with a level to check if your windows are level, I wouldn't invite them back. Even worse is if you wallpaper with a patterned paper, it will show if the windows don't align with the house. You can choose whichever way you like, it's your house.


I definitely want to install them correctly, is overlapping an acceptable way to install them? Is the mullion cap something you buy with the window, or something that would be bent out of trim coil?


----------



## kaschmid3 (Jan 28, 2013)

No mulling is a way to make 3 windows 1 window u take off flanges snd the windows get screwed together with a waterproof sealing between them


----------



## kaschmid3 (Jan 28, 2013)

From what I see in the pic is one window made of three windows mulled together one solid header no 2x4 between the window. If u want to check pull off trim around window on the inside if there is no 2x4 between the windows it is one unit. If there is 2x4 between windows then there r 3 individual windows in which case yes u would be able to install them individually with overlapping flanges starg with the middle one shimming off the wood sill installing level then install 2 side windows level with the middle one


----------



## Yeti (May 11, 2007)

kaschmid3 said:


> From what I see in the pic is one window made of three windows mulled together one solid header no 2x4 between the window. If u want to check pull off trim around window on the inside if there is no 2x4 between the windows it is one unit. If there is 2x4 between windows then there r 3 individual windows in which case yes u would be able to install them individually with overlapping flanges starg with the middle one shimming off the wood sill installing level then install 2 side windows level with the middle one


I'll pull the trim off tonight and take a look. If they are three separate windows and I overlap the nailing flange, how do you finish off between the windows on the outside?


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

I would agree with Kaschmd. I'd be very surprised if there are any studs between those. Very conventional, just mull caps over the buck frame. You can either do inserts and leave the existing mulls in place, or if you are doing a full frame removal, the windows will need to be mulled. You can have them shipped separately and "field mull" them, or order them factory mulled which would be the preferred method IMO.


----------



## kaschmid3 (Jan 28, 2013)

Piece of trim ripped down to fit in between either cedar or azek( or other form of PVC based trim


----------



## Yeti (May 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the info everyone, this is going to be very helpful! I'll pull the trim off to see exactly what I'm dealing with and report back.


----------



## kaschmid3 (Jan 28, 2013)

Sounds good god luck


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

if you have studs between the current windows it could a stud pocket and could be holding weight(roof). especially if you pull the trim and see that the wall sill plate is cut between full length studs that go floor to ceiling. usually though they will be double studs between the windows if the studs are holding up the roof. if you open the trim up and see hollow pockets between the windows then it is one window unit that was installed at one time. if you install a triple unit then it would be the same way, install all three at one time. if you have to install each window separately and overlap the fins then plan to make the top horizontal window trim thicker then the vertical mullion trim and have a small reveal at the face of where the trim meets along the top of the window. probably use brick mold at the top and 1x ripped to fit between(mullion). the inner edge of brickmold is 1" and 1x is 3/4" so that is 1/4" of variance allowed behind the mull... so basically brick mold will go around all three window edges- top, and two sides and 1x mull to fill in between the windows after the brickmold goes up.

if you get a triple unit then all exterior trim should be installed to it from factory unless you state otherwise when ordering...


----------



## Yeti (May 11, 2007)

Well, you guys were right. The current windows I have are mulled together with one big rough opening. I'm planning on having my new windows mulled at the factory. Thanks for all you help and input!


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Good stuff


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Can't overlap the, there is a mull bar you use between the two in order to do that you have to snap them off put mull bar between with self- tappers and install with galv. Screws.. No nails


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Meaning snap off the aluminum side, with duck bills, works great.. It's very easy..


----------



## kaschmid3 (Jan 28, 2013)

Good luck


----------

